# Lever won't open gas tank..



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I was at the mall a few days ago and came out to find that someone tapped my car right where the gas tank is. Not only do I have a little scratch, but I now need someone to pull the lid open while I hold down the lever at the gas station. I'm guessing whatever used to pop it open in the actual compartment got knocked off but I dont know where or what it was. If anyone had trouble with this before or knows how I can fix it, I'd appreciate it if they replied. Thanks guys!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

id find the guy who tapped you first and then tap him upside his head with a tire iron for not leaving a note..


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Yes, the gas door mechanism is a fairly precise item. Yours is now out of alignment after the crack up. If your not the mechanical type, I would take it in and let them futz with it... it may require a new gas door and hinges.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

try just bending the tab on the hinge door and the little curve piece first. mine was like this at one time (not from and accident well at least i don't think, it was my moms car when it started doing that) Its a trial and error thing.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I had a similar problem with my gas door.... when Id press the release it wouldnt let go.... turns out my door was crooked. I popped the door open and then _carefully_ bent the door back to its proper alignment. When you have it open try WD40'ing the hinge... it could prob. use some juice. Careful tho! I sprayed mine so much the first time that when I opened it I almost tore it off and threw at the gas pump!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow. WD40 can do that? Damn. I should be more cautious next time I use the stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

I think he meant that the gas door opened so easily after the WD40 that he almost tore it off by applying too much pressure... like he has always had to before!


*Wow. WD40 can do that? Damn. I should be more cautious next time I use the stuff.  *


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lol. This is what happens when you post on 2 hours of sleep


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

I had the same problem. I turned out to be a little metal u-shaped spring mechanism that was missing. I just took some plumbers tape and and bent a new one. real simple. Let me know if you would like a picture of what I am talking about.


----------

